# Finaly made a good sale on two sheep



## alsea1 (Feb 14, 2015)

A couple came with a trailer today. They had not even seen my stock except pics I had sent.
I sold a small yearling ram and a preg. four year old ewe. Package deal.
They are going to live in Silver Falls Oregon on a nice little ranchette. The beginnings of a new American Black Belly flock.
I'm feeling quite happy.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 14, 2015)

Congrats 
To you and the new sheep owners


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 15, 2015)

It does make ya happy when you send of nice animals for another to start their own flock/herd!

What all do you have now? Are you still doing sheep? I know you have goats too.


----------

